
Amazon gadget hijacks owner's heating after hearing radio report - mxfh
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/11/amazon-gadget-echo-hijacks-owner-heating-radio-report
======
bifrost
This is pretty hillarious, I can't wait for commercials that change what you
are watching to the website of the commercial/etc.

